# Are BIG BELLYS the new big butt?



## ruthzine (Jan 21, 2009)

It seems like eveyone is loving big bellys. Are big bellys the new big butt?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 21, 2009)

Dude..my belly's been the shit for years..lol..not sure where you've been


----------



## cals46855 (Jan 21, 2009)

God I hope so. Always loved big prego looking bellies.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jan 21, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Dude..my belly's been the shit for years..lol..not sure where you've been



Wouldn't let me rep you again, but day-um. The belly is always teh shit! Mine has earth moving powers!


----------



## Mini (Jan 21, 2009)

I've always preferred bellies to butts. This is why I am awesome.


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 21, 2009)

Mini said:


> I've always preferred bellies to butts. This is why I am awesome.



me too - not saying i'm awesome although i think i am  but its always guts before butts for me in girls and guys.


----------



## grnvt (Jan 21, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Dude..my belly's been the shit for years..lol..not sure where you've been



Damn right your belly is the shit!!!!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 21, 2009)

I sure hope so since i'm a no butt having belly girl


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 21, 2009)

I like by belly and I like by butt. (I gotta cold.)


----------



## aka (Jan 24, 2009)

I generally like big all over, however nothing compels me into a trance-like state of bloody-kneed genuflecting faster than the soft, jiggling belly of a Goddess.


----------



## sugarmoore (Jan 24, 2009)

bellys are the best...soft, round, jiggly...whats not too like?


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I like by belly and I like by butt. (I gotta cold.)



I thought this post had typo's till I read the end. Get well soon.


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2009)

I had belly, when belly wasn't Cooo-ol (I mean from waaaaaaay 
back! I had a protruding belly even before I became fat!)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 24, 2009)

I've always had a gianormous belly...I also have always had a very small ass. I am thankful for the boys who love my bowl full of jelly!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2009)

grnvt said:


> Damn right your belly is the shit!!!!!!



:batting: Thank you


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2009)

AlethaBBW said:


> Wouldn't let me rep you again, but day-um. The belly is always teh shit! Mine has earth moving powers!



lol..I agree


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 24, 2009)

Indeed. One day "belly man" will enter the public lexicon. And Mini and I will fight over who gets their picture next to it.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 24, 2009)

Bellies are great, but when you got both that and an ass, fitting in booths/seatbelts/pants is wicked hard.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Jan 24, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Bellies are great, but when you got both that and an ass, fitting in booths/seatbelts/pants is wicked hard.



Amen 2 that. I've got all of that: 5'%.5" tall 56H/I cup-52-60/62
Its more than a tight squeeze.

But does anyone know what the deal is with some FAs that are into women with huge upper arms/ bicepts? I recently met an FA that is not into my gut [which I'm self conscious about anyway], but he's mad for my huge boobs and my upper arms. his recently blew my mind. Never heard of such a thing.

Guess there's something 4 every1.

Cheers M8s,
JenCoBu:bow:


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 24, 2009)

SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu said:


> Amen 2 that. I've got all of that: 5'%.5" tall 56H/I cup-52-60/62
> Its more than a tight squeeze.
> 
> But does anyone know what the deal is with some FAs that are into women with huge upper arms/ bicepts? I recently met an FA that is not into my gut [which I'm self conscious about anyway], but he's mad for my huge boobs and my upper arms. his recently blew my mind. Never heard of such a thing.
> ...



This is true. This is very true.
And none of them are "right." They're just preferences, and we've all got 'em.
Big bellies fucking rock.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Jan 24, 2009)

Thx Chimpi. It helps me feel a little better about my belly and some FAs might be into mine. It'd B gr8.
Peace.
:-}


----------



## Ash (Jan 24, 2009)

Bellies rule.


----------



## rollhandler (Feb 2, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I sure hope so since i'm a no butt having belly girl



You arent alone there. My woman Enxtc has a sexy double belly, B-cups, and we share the affliction of NOASSATALL. A fat ass is sexy as hell but what separates the skinny lovers that call their woman fat cause shes overstacked on top or has a fat ass but no belly, and a dyed in the wool FA is the Belly we adore!
Rollhandler


----------



## rollhandler (Feb 2, 2009)

aka said:


> I generally like big all over, however nothing compels me into a trance-like state of bloody-kneed genuflecting faster than the soft, jiggling belly of a Goddess.



Ill share my oversized specialty kneecap band-aids with ya, for all the same reasons!


----------



## rollhandler (Feb 2, 2009)

SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu said:


> Amen 2 that. I've got all of that: 5'%.5" tall 56H/I cup-52-60/62
> Its more than a tight squeeze.
> 
> But does anyone know what the deal is with some FAs that are into women with huge upper arms/ bicepts? I recently met an FA that is not into my gut [which I'm self conscious about anyway], but he's mad for my huge boobs and my upper arms. his recently blew my mind. Never heard of such a thing.
> ...



There are so many parts of a fat woman that defy reason for adoration. I myself just catalogue them in order of what turns me on the most to least and flabby arms/thighs are high on the list but a fat belly and ass are tops. Since my lady has a fat belly but no ass I move down to the next on the list and shes got that in spades. 
1 Belly
2 Ass
3 Flabby arms / Thighs
4 Double chin
5 Fat Hips / Back rolls
6 Knee rolls / Cankles
Now if anyone else hasn't noticed by this point that big boobs aren't on here, its because I prefer the fat n flat version of SSBBW, which is rare but wonderful. Once again I point out that for every shape and configuration of body there is, nature provides someone who adores exactly that!
Rollhandler


----------



## devilboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Big butts are hot, but for this FA, it's *always* been about the belly


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 3, 2009)

It depends on the butt and the belly. In some cases, butts are the old belly. In others, both the belly and butt are new. I once knew someone whose belly was the new big butt and vice versa. It can get very complicated.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Feb 3, 2009)

I am more of a butt man these days, but when I was a "junior" FA it was all about the bellies, or the benjamins, I can not remember


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Feb 3, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> There are so many parts of a fat woman that defy reason for adoration. I myself just catalogue them in order of what turns me on the most to least and flabby arms/thighs are high on the list but a fat belly and ass are tops. Since my lady has a fat belly but no ass I move down to the next on the list and shes got that in spades.
> 1 Belly
> 2 Ass
> 3 Flabby arms / Thighs
> ...



Hiya Rollhandler,

If that's what you're into, then you should have resided in one of any of the 5 boroughs of New York City:doh:. Especially the Bronx or Queens and Washington Heights neighborhood of Manhattan [pays off if u might have a thing for super plus sized latinas from that area]. PLENTY of SSBBWs & BBWs esp. with A & B cup ta-tas. It's more common than you realize. You could trip over them sauntering up and down Broadway or the Grand Concourse in the Bronx.

Ciao 4 now,


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 4, 2009)

yay for big, juicy bellies!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 4, 2009)

Bellies are _special_. The one thing that fat girls have that smaller ones don't.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 4, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> Bellies are _special_. The one thing that fat girls have that smaller ones don't.



i've actually always said this as well.


----------



## LunaLove (Feb 4, 2009)

All hail the big squishy belly!! 
I enjoy them myself... :smitten:


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 4, 2009)

LunaLove said:


> All hail the big squishy belly!!
> I enjoy them myself... :smitten:



what she said


----------



## Cors (Feb 4, 2009)

I want to tuck my cold tiny hands under a warm soft hanging belly, and rest my head on it.


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 4, 2009)

Cors said:


> I want to tuck my cold tiny hands under a warm soft hanging belly, and rest my head on it.



high FIVE to that


----------



## kaptajnvom (Feb 4, 2009)

a huge hanging belly ,filled with warm soft jello is heaven to me.must admit that fat sagging bellies turn me on no matter if it male or female.I often dream about wearing one myself,then i would always have the object of my dreams within reach


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 4, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> Bellies are _special_. The one thing that fat girls have that smaller ones don't.





furious styles said:


> i've actually always said this as well.



+1
........


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 4, 2009)

I am starting to understand the full Impact of a large belly:eat1:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 5, 2009)

I wouldn't say they're the new butt, but they can definitely be quite the perk. :smitten:


----------



## KuroBara (Feb 5, 2009)

Bellies rock the Catsbox!!


----------



## S13Drifter (Feb 5, 2009)

As a FA and a fan of pears, the big ass is what i look for but with out a belly its just eh. I mean you cant have one with out the other, belly and booty go together like milk and cookies. Its just works thats way. However, I have to say that I have seen some bellys in my time that made me rethink the whole pear idea lol. So know theres always an exception


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 5, 2009)

S13Drifter said:


> As a FA and a fan of pears, the big ass is what i look for but with out a belly its just eh. I mean you cant have one with out the other, belly and booty go together like milk and cookies. Its just works thats way. However, I have to say that I have seen some bellys in my time that made me rethink the whole pear idea lol. So know theres always an exception




Damn right there's always an exception...

/me rubs her flat ass

Hurmph


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 5, 2009)

ruthzine said:


> It seems like eveyone is loving big bellys. Are big bellys the new big butt?



here's hoping.

funny that i just saw this...i was tryna make a song similar to "baby got back", except about bellies. someone should, anyway.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 5, 2009)

ClashCityRocker said:


> here's hoping.
> 
> funny that i just saw this...i was tryna make a song similar to "baby got back", except about bellies. someone should, anyway.



I'll be happy to give you some inspiration


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 6, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> yay for big, juicy bellies!


What she said. 
Yeah!

-Rusty


----------



## Weeze (Feb 6, 2009)

ClashCityRocker said:


> here's hoping.
> 
> funny that i just saw this...i was tryna make a song similar to "baby got back", except about bellies. someone should, anyway.



Baby got... front?


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, I seriously had no idea that bellies were held in such high regard. I'm still getting used to mine and I've had it forever!:wubu:


----------



## olwen (Feb 8, 2009)

The real question is are brains the new ass hole?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 8, 2009)

olwen said:


> The real question is are brains the new ass hole?



huh? What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Jack Secret (Feb 8, 2009)

big bellies are the new big boobs. However, a big butt can make up for some lesser assets.


----------



## dac01 (Feb 8, 2009)

the bigger the belly the better in my case i just wish i could make my 306 pound GF bigger faster sigh i cant wait till she hits 400 imagine her belly then:smitten:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 10, 2009)

i always thought bellies have been in.
speaking for myself personally, i've always adored bellies more than anything else. it's only in recent years (past 4 or so) that i've learned to really appreciate big cute butts, too. so for myself, i think that butts are the new belly. but then...i still adore bellies.
...
know what? screw it.
*I LIKE FAT GIRLS.*


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 10, 2009)

ClashCityRocker said:


> here's hoping.
> 
> funny that i just saw this...i was tryna make a song similar to "baby got back", except about bellies. someone should, anyway.


"I like big guts & I cannot lie..."?
Don't look at me, I'm a white Irish guy, what do I know about writing hip-hop lyrics?


----------



## olwen (Feb 11, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> huh? What is that supposed to mean?



Stupid people. Like should their heads be up their butt...It made sense to me...maybe if I reverse it? Are assholes the new brains? Does that make sense?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 12, 2009)

olwen said:


> Stupid people. Like should their heads be up their butt...It made sense to me...maybe if I reverse it? Are assholes the new brains? Does that make sense?



not really..because I'm not sure how it fits the thread


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 12, 2009)

olwen said:


> Stupid people. Like should their heads be up their butt...It made sense to me...maybe if I reverse it? Are assholes the new brains? Does that make sense?





MisticalMisty said:


> not really..because I'm not sure how it fits the thread



Assholes are the new ear or nose.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Feb 13, 2009)

Bellies are sooo hot, i love big bellied girls and the best is that belly is always 100% soft, mmmmmmmm its so great, i remember the first bbw i admired was Betsy and OMG i loved her big and sexy belly.


----------



## olwen (Feb 14, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> not really..because I'm not sure how it fits the thread



An apparently sad attempt at humor; they can't all be gems. :blush:


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 15, 2009)

i saw this pic and i knew it belonged on this thread! you might have to enlarge it i have trouble with the sizes on this forum,lol 

View attachment bell.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 15, 2009)

Most FAs I've known/been with enjoy all the fat parts.... belly? Good. Butt?? Gooooodd. Fat legs?? Goooooooodddddd. 

I'd take a "fat all over" guy anyday over one who's fixated on one thing... booorrring.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 15, 2009)

What if you've got it all?


----------



## mossystate (Feb 15, 2009)

Not being a fat all over kind of woman...and I would not want a man who was fixated...I guess I am skeerooooooood.


----------



## S13Drifter (Feb 15, 2009)

really fat anything and guys will line up.


----------



## QueenB (Feb 15, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> What if you've got it all?



oh snap.

ten characters.


----------



## abel (Feb 16, 2009)

ruthzine said:


> It seems like eveyone is loving big bellys. Are big bellys the new big butt?


Are you kidding, I'm still waiting for big butts to gain true acceptance in the media!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 16, 2009)

QueenB said:


> oh snap.
> 
> ten characters.



Don't you just hate that rule?


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 16, 2009)

Big belly, big butt, big thighs, big head......anything BIG is a good thing.

If a woman has it all, that's awesome. If she has only one big part, that's ok too.

Keep showing love and enjoy what she has, because on a woman's body, its ALL good


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 16, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Big belly, big butt, big thighs, big head......anything BIG is a good thing.
> 
> If a woman has it all, that's awesome. If she has only one big part, that's ok too.
> 
> Keep showing love and enjoy what she has, because on a woman's body, its ALL good



I'm super awesome then.


I hate that I can't rep you! Arggggg.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 16, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm super awesome then.
> 
> 
> I hate that I can't rep you! Arggggg.



That makes two of us ;-)


----------



## TotallyReal (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Feb 18, 2009)

i am definately a fat all over guy. My girl is mostly belly and butt, but her back rolls,thighs, and boobs are starting to catch up. Basically my girl is perfect!


----------



## Rustihenson (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everybody,
I have always preferred big bellies and am glad to finally be getting one. :blush:


----------



## imfree (Feb 19, 2009)

I had a big belly, even before I became fat. I was "belly",
when "belly" wasn't cool. Sorry, George(Jones)!


----------



## aka (Feb 21, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Most FAs I've known/been with enjoy all the fat parts.... belly? Good. Butt?? Gooooodd. Fat legs?? Goooooooodddddd.
> 
> I'd take a "fat all over" guy anyday over one who's fixated on one thing... booorrring.



I definitely groove most on the 'big all over' ladies and that (for ME) must include a big, bulbous belly. What gets me most excited about fabulously fat females is all the copiously cascading flesh freely flowing from their bodies and nothing seems to represent this soft, drooping flow better (again, to ME) than a big, squishy belly.

But, hey, I don't know if I mentioned it, that's just me.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Feb 22, 2009)

My opinion: fat all over. 

Big belly, big ass, big hips, round face, fat arms, soft thighs. I love it all.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 6, 2009)

My prefect guy would have to be big all over.Big belly,love handles,and a big sqishy butt.Yummy!Not big and hairy YUCK!
Saw a guy at Wal-Mart about 6 feet tall about 260 nice pregnant belly when he walked past me I turned and check him out his butt had a little jiggle when he walked.Oh my! really handsome too.
His wife saw me gawking and wasn't looking too happy.My GF Misty grabbed my arm and said My God T. what is it with you and fat guys sheez?


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 6, 2009)

Nope, can't get under the limit by deleting characters either. 
Nevermind.


----------



## atcAlan (Mar 7, 2009)

I find Large Bellies fascinating, but I am and always will be a Butt Man.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 9, 2009)

I overheard a kid say look mommy that lady has a butt in the front.
I told her kids are so cute and say the darndest things!
She kept apologizing all the way to the car.Too funny.


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 10, 2009)

I once had one kid say to their mum 'is that girl pregnant', and the mum was like 'no sweetie, she's not'. I found that so funny


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 17, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> What if you've got it all?



Then your guy is very lucky.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 18, 2009)

ruthzine said:


> It seems like eveyone is loving big bellys. Are big bellys the new big butt?



I SURE HOPE SO lol

if so.. then im in!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 18, 2009)

I sure hope so cause I have one, and a big butt so 2 for 2.


----------



## NerdyByNature (Mar 20, 2009)

my belly won't become my butt


----------



## Mishty (Mar 20, 2009)

NerdyByNature said:


> my belly won't become my butt



Give it time my child...:bow:


----------



## luvfanny (Mar 22, 2009)

While I cannot forsake my worship of huge fannies, a large, fat, bloated, hanging belly is icing on the goddess cake.


----------



## luvfanny (Mar 22, 2009)

abel said:


> Are you kidding, I'm still waiting for big butts to gain true acceptance in the media!



Oh, were it in my power!!


----------



## howitzerbelly (Mar 31, 2009)

Tracii said:


> My prefect guy would have to be big all over.Big belly,love handles,and a big sqishy butt.Yummy!Not big and hairy YUCK!
> Saw a guy at Wal-Mart about 6 feet tall about 260 nice pregnant belly when he walked past me I turned and check him out his butt had a little jiggle when he walked.Oh my! really handsome too.
> His wife saw me gawking and wasn't looking too happy.My GF Misty grabbed my arm and said My God T. what is it with you and fat guys sheez?[/QUOTE
> 
> Your girl friend is very patient lol


----------



## Tracii (Apr 13, 2009)

She is a good friend(but very skinny) she just goes for the fit and trim guys. I tell her she doesn't know whats she's missing dating a BHM.
So why not a new belly shot huh?
Its growing some so I'm happy.The lower part is catching most of the new stuff.had to go to a size 20 jeans still a little baggy in the legs but that won't last for long. 




[/IMG]


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 13, 2009)

My butts always been bigger than the rest of me. But now finally my belly is catching up. I want my belly to be the fattest part of me. I think I can almost say that now.

And Tracii wow! Your belly is getting big now! And beautiful!! Gorgeous pic.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 13, 2009)

Awwwwwww:blush:


----------

